# End of the line for Empress of Britain/Topaz?



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

The trade magazine/website, ShipPax Information, reports that Clipper Group's latest acquisition, the cruise vessel CLIPPER PEARL (originally Royal Caribbean's SONG OF NORWAY) has been fixed on a charter agreement with Peace Boat of Japan.
The vessel is currently under upgrade in Kusadasi, Turkey, and will then proceed to Malta for drydocking and final works before being delivered to the Japanese charterer in Yokohama in May. The vessel will be renamed CLIPPER PACIFIC. 
Peace Boat is currently using THE TOPAZ, the 1956-built turbine-vessel EMPRESS OF BRITAIN, with 959 lower berths. The 1970-built CLIPPER PACIFIC will offer 1,134 lower berths and 1,258 in total.
Peace Boat is a 25-year old voluntary organisation, performing cruises around the world for humanitarian, peace and environmental causes.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## Lksimcoe (Oct 30, 2006)

Fred

I think it is the end of the line. As the last surviving CP Liner, it's a shame, but there's not much left of her Empress days anyway.

She's an old ship, not up to SOLAS standards, and was bound to go soon anyway.

Another end of an era.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Its a great pity that the Japanese dont follow the worthy Peace Cause by stopping the senseless killing of the whales in the Antarctic. I am sorry I dont wish to offend anyone, but the killing of those lovely defenceless creatures infuriates me. You dont need 1000 whales for scientific research, they are being killed for food purposes thats for certain. I hope that Australia and the rest of the world can bring something to a head to stop it all before many more are killed.

Chris.

My apologies Fred for hyjacking your thread. I am saddened at her going as I remember her well in the Mersey and on the old Liverpool Landing Stage.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Santos

I agree with your thoughts on the fate of the whales. It is not as if the slaughter was to avoid starvation. Perhaps the "Peace movement" will intervene against their fellow countrymen, instead of indulging in sanctimonious cant.(Cloud) 

I am sorry, I will put my soap box back under the stairs.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Sorry Fred and Santos I have just got the soap box back out, I say stop buying japanese products until they leave the whales alone.

Ok Soap box put back away.

Paul


----------



## R893891 (Jan 20, 2007)

Paul UK said:


> Sorry Fred and Santos I have just got the soap box back out, I say stop buying japanese products until they leave the whales alone.
> 
> Ok Soap box put back away.
> 
> Paul


Better cancel my new Mitsubishi then?


----------



## lgrania02 (Nov 22, 2008)

fred henderson said:


> The trade magazine/website, ShipPax Information, reports that Clipper Group's latest acquisition, the cruise vessel CLIPPER PEARL (originally Royal Caribbean's SONG OF NORWAY) has been fixed on a charter agreement with Peace Boat of Japan.
> The vessel is currently under upgrade in Kusadasi, Turkey, and will then proceed to Malta for drydocking and final works before being delivered to the Japanese charterer in Yokohama in May. The vessel will be renamed CLIPPER PACIFIC.
> Peace Boat is currently using THE TOPAZ, the 1956-built turbine-vessel EMPRESS OF BRITAIN, with 959 lower berths. The 1970-built CLIPPER PACIFIC will offer 1,134 lower berths and 1,258 in total.
> Peace Boat is a 25-year old voluntary organisation, performing cruises around the world for humanitarian, peace and environmental causes.
> ...


The Empress of Britain, the last one, was a great ship, I did many voyages to and fro from Montreal on her as fifth and then fourth mate. Happy times! I served on both the France and very briefly on the Scotland which were also happy ships. They were the last of the real ships, not like the monstrosities that purport to be cruise liners these days.


----------

